# Bunny Diapers



## SablePoint (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, I got in big trouble with my parents after one night about 3 weeks ago when Mr. Bun Bun peed all over my carpet and I forgot to clean it up and my parents saw the mess the next morning.
Trust me, when I get in trouble with my parents, they will even curse and name call me - they can be very hateful people. I'm no longer able to allow my rabbits run around in my room or anywhere else in the house. They still allow me to keep them in the bathroom when cleaning though. 

Rocko is still too small to play around with Bun Bun outside(bunnies like to roam around outside throughout the whole day), there are still spots in the fence where he can easily get out. 

My rabbits aren't getting any exercise. Rocko(my new bunny) is aggressive around Bun Bun, they need social activity together(they did excellent outside together once).
I need something I can do to keep my rabbits active and not cooped up in their cages anymore. Rabbits aren't hamsters! They need play time outside the cage!

All I can think of are diapers right now - so they can run around the house without getting poop and pee all over the place. I've tried diapers once on Bun Bun - but the diapers were too large and would slip off of him. 
What size would a Holland Lop wear? What size would a baby Dutch wear(he's about 4 months old now)? Are there diapers made for rabbits(I would imagine there would be)? 
I don't want to sit and wait till Rocko gets big enough to run around the yard. Bun Bun won't run around in the yard unless a friend is out there to play with him.

Please help!


Regards,

SablePoint


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi, I honestly don't think diapers is the way to go. It wouldn't be pleasant to have a soiled diaper on and it's no good for their skin/fur. Regarding the poos my goodness all of mine are litter box trained and they still have accidents. I have a mini boom and dust pan I bought at the dollar store and clean up with that.

Are you using vinegar to clean up the pee, it works really well. I spray the stain, let it soak in for a few minutes, brush it, then uses paper towels to soak it up. Just like new.

I have also used the plastic runner (you can purchase at Walmart or any store like that) put it on the rug if they pee just wipe up with paper towel.

Good Luck

Susan


----------



## SablePoint (Mar 30, 2011)

I can easily clean their pee up with a carpet cleaner. The rabbits have never permanently stained the carpet. I used to always let my rabbits run around. Any pee and poop I would clean up after play time. I think my parents are the most upset cause I missed cleaning the poop and pee that night, and you could easily see the mess the next morning.
The rabbits are litter trained - but not out the cage.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 30, 2011)

Could try using a playpen with carpet over a plastic tarp--what Nancy would do when she took a bunny to her classroom.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 30, 2011)

I just thought of something, do you have a litterpan outside of their cage? That's what I do with mine. They are all pretty good about using it too.

Maybe that could be you solution.

Susan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't think diapers are the way to either, but we do have a mini-rex that is partially paralyzed in the rear end. He wears preemie diapers with a hole cut out for his tail when he is out of the pen.


----------



## SablePoint (Mar 30, 2011)

When I mentioned diapers, I mean they'll only wear them when they're playing in the house - outside the cage. I wouldn't make them wear them whist in the cage.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 30, 2011)

I would get them a litter box for outside the cage. If they're litter trained inside the cage, then they should litter train outside it too. You may need to lay down a blanket or even a vinyl tablecloth over the carpet until they learn, but I think that's the better solution than diapering or leaving them in their cage all the time.

You'll have to explain to your parents that you're litter training them and that they should eventually learn to use the litter box outside their cage, but there will be some accidents while they're learning (y'know, like a dog or cat). And be prompt about cleaning too.

Have you got your buns neutered yet? That also helps with the litter training.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## SablePoint (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank for yall's advice! No the buns are not neutered. Bun Bun is the one who really needs to be neutered - cause he may have testicular cancer.


----------

